# Do Kindle screens wear out?



## Museman (Dec 28, 2011)

I just got my first e reader yesterday. It's a Kindle Keyboard 3G bought new on July 2, 2011, no special offers (I'd like to try that, I'm told that I can optionally turn that on and off, how do I do that?), has the 2 year extended warranty. I got this (used off of eBay) partly because I heard that at least some of the 4th generation Kindles now have inferior screens compared to the 3rd generation Kindles. There is a treatment at Tom's Hardware on this:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/kindle-e-book-reader,3040-3.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/kindle-e-book-reader,3040-4.html

I'm very impressed with the screen, the E-Ink technology. I'm wondering a few things:

1. How does E-Ink work? I'm not an electrical engineer, but I was at one time a physics major at a major university before I decided that math wouldn't pigeon hole me so much.

2. Does the Kindle screen deteriorate over time?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is a short you tube from the eink site explaining it a little 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcUbtIK5acQ

To activate your special offers, you go into "Manage My Account" and manage my devices. There next to your Kindle Keyboard you can subscribe to the offers. And turn it off again.

I don't know about wearing out. I don't know enough about the technology. There are screen failures I have seen, but most of those are from some sort of damage of a layer under that top plastic one.

I think we have some more knowledgeable folks around here somewhere.

I can tell you I still have my K1 working and its been working fine since 2008.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Museman said:


> I just got my first e reader yesterday. It's a Kindle Keyboard 3G bought new on July 2, 2012, no special offers (I'd like to try that, I'm told that I can optionally turn that on and off, how do I do that?), has the 2 year extended warranty. I got this (used off of eBay) partly because I heard that at least some of the Keyboard 3Gs, 4th generation now have inferior screens.
> 
> I'm very impressed with the screen, the E-Ink technology. I'm wondering a few things:
> 
> ...


Welcome! 

I assume you've gotten the Kindle registered at Amazon? Go to the Manage Your Kindle page and to Manage Your devices. You'll see the option to turn the special offers on or off. (BTW, I'm assuming you meant 2011 unless you're a time traveler.  )

Here's an article from Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_paper and one from How stuff works http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/gadgets/high-tech-gadgets/e-ink.htm that explain eInk.

I've had a Kindle of one sort or another for 3 and a half years and haven't noticed any screen deterioration. The screen can fail. . . .crack, or freeze up, or pixels get stuck, but it doesn't seem to deteriorate in clarity and contrast in my experience.

I also have both a K3Keyboard and the new Basic Kindle and don't think the screens are different at all.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My K1 from 2008 is still as readable as the day I received it, not as good as the later models with the pearl screens, but still works when I need it.


----------



## Museman (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann, it was a post by you that alerted me to the fact that I can turn Special Offers on and off on a Kindle that isn't specifically set up for it.

Yes, my K3 was purchased new on July 2, 2011.

I modified the original post to include links to Tom's Hardware pages that discuss the issue of inferior screens in 4th generation Kindles. I got wind of this by reading the "most helpful critical review" of the $79 Kindle at Amazon.com. There is continued discussion in this review's comments thread. The review is here:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1FKKJWTJC4EAP/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R1FKKJWTJC4EAP

The Tom's Hardware links again:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/kindle-e-book-reader,3040-3.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/kindle-e-book-reader,3040-4.html

It may or may not be true, or maybe just for some 4th generation Kindles, but I figured I should hedge my bet and just get a 3rd generation Kindle Keyboard. Screen quality I figured to be my top priority, this in spite of never having read a word on an e reader (prior to my receiving my K3 24 hours ago!). I read a lot of reviews before making a decision.

I had my K3 registered and connected to my secured wireless network within 1/2 an hour or so. I love the screen! I can see it best with my glasses off. I don't know that any Rx could improve things. I'm very glad I've never had Lasik surgery!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't ever heard or seen of a Kindle screen "wearing out," in the same way the heels of your favorite pair of socks start to wear out after several uses...  I've seen lemons from the factory, drops, scratches, sit-ons, stabs, mutilation via child (someone's offspring tried to color with crayon, and it didn't look too pretty afterwards), and more...but that's not the same as it "wearing out."  

I imagine that with enough steady use, you may eventually see some kind of deterioration to the point of wearing out.  But, who knows just how long that would actually have to be?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have heard of a Kindle or two where one or two pixels got stuck black and wouldn't "flip" to white but that's as close to wearing out as I've heard of.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

My retired K1's screen still works just like the first day I got it (sadly, the scroll wheel is all but kaput). If I remember correctly, there is an eInk screen on display (either where the eInk technology was invented, or at the factory) that is still displaying the page that was displayed when they hung it. Since there is no power being used by the screen once the screen is refreshed, I would think the screen would last a very long time. The only thing that I could see possibly wearing out is the magnetic capabilities of the materials, but since they are only magnetized so infrequently, that shouldn't happen too easily.


----------



## Mit Sandru (Aug 19, 2011)

My Kindle's screen went bad. Amazon will send me a replacement. I was in the middle of Catching Fire 

_<<edited. No self promotion outside the Book Bazaar. Betsy/KB Moderator>>_


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Most likely, something else will break before the screen wears out. And before that happens, you'll want the 12" foldable screen that you can put in your back pocket or whatever else they come out with in the next few years!


----------

